

OpenZFS - skrause
http://dtrace.org/blogs/ahl/2013/09/17/openzfs/

======
gorgonzola
is it licensed under a GPL compatible license now? If not, what's the big
news?

------
hannibal5
Good news. There will be no replacement for ZFS for decade or more. Btrfs is
nice project but it will be behind features and will be the "untested one" for
long time.

